# AC Issue



## bigbod39 (Feb 16, 2011)

Have a 2001 Maxima. I have replaced the compressor, expansion and drier. still no AC. I replaced the compressor with 2000 I30 compressor I found in the salvage yard. First time around the system was working backwards. the high side was cold and low side was hot. I also replaced the expansion and the drier still no AC. The mechanic is stumped. Could the lines be reversed?


----------



## Drhaygood1212 (Aug 12, 2015)

I am having some trouble with my ac also. Just replaced compressor and juiced up. Still no ac.. 
Did u ever figure out the problem with yours?


----------

